# Soap room updates



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So nice to see progress!!

First photo is the cure cabinet, it contains a dehumidifier that vents under the floor to drip out moisture during cure, and has an exhaust fan going out into the attic space. The white door goes to the bathroom in the back hallway, so no more customers going through the house to go to the bathroom.










This photo was before lunch and all the cabinet doors and hardware aren't on. The sink goes under the left window, so the soap will be poured into molds sitting on the right coutertop, once firm the filled molds will go in the cabinet under it, it will hold 15 molds. Under the right window will be used for cutting.










Most of the door fronts are on now. They will all be clear coated so the cedar will show more red than it does against the much whiter birch. Between the last cabinet and the ceder post I am using a 7 foot table for wrapping (it's being used a a sideboard in my dining room right now), for soap class folks to sit at etc.. All the cedar came from trees we cut down and husband made into lumber with his sawmill. There is no cabinets up on the left hand side of the window, a flat screen is going there with a camera mouted above the window to stream on the TV what is happening in the soap bucket in the sink underneath....and the barn during kidding season  And American Idol and Survivor


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice!

I am finally getting the soap out of my house....renting the basement of the house my dad is moving into. Hoping to move in next week. It's less than a mile down the road. Not as convenient as being on the property but it will be so nice to have out of here. Totally empty basement. Dh has built an 8 ft. counter with sink and two 4x8 work tables. No cabinets....just an open shelf under everything. Besides that I am going to use folding tables until I can decide what else I want. I can't wait!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

LOVE IT!! 

Seems I never have enough room. :/ Redid the front porch (7X14--I think) as my soap room, but would be nice to have a sink and stove. Still have to go back and forth to the kitchen to make lotion and haul everything from soaping for clean up. My inventory/wrapping area is still in the corner of the dining room and lotion inventory rack in the kitchen. 
Would be sooooo nice to have everything in one area to do it all.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Most of my soap is in storage 12 miles one way away from the farm  I used to soap getting ready for christmas at a building 14 miles from my house! So congrats on just 1 mile away  It's so nice having space. Vicki


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats!!!!! It's coming along great!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Very nice Vicki....


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats!! Love it!

Vicki in NC


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Gotta love having a resident builder-boy 
I know you will be so happy when you get to move in.
Anything that makes life easier is a good thing.
Congrats!
Lee


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow!! That is fantastic. It is coming along beautifully. I can't wait to see it when it is done.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Whoo WHoo


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Very nice, Vicki. Love the cabinets! Pretty-darned fancy!!!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

It's well laid out Vicki, I think you will find it easy to work in. Love the tree support, too! Are you going to have a center table/island or an open space. A place to un-mold before cutting or on the counter. It really is very nice.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

You mention having a curing closet. Once you have soaps of different fragrances, do you keep them all together or will the fragrances meld or transfer to other bars of soap?


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

It looks fab!


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Super nice!!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

That is wonderful!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Jennifer, from the cabinet over to the tree will be a 7 foot table, that is where I will wrap...but also where customers will sit to watch soap class. The pouring counter is above the area that holds the molds, empty and full of soap, the same counter will be unmolding, and to the right under the right window will hold my two tanks for cutting soap (the floor space is 4 and 1/2 feet wide to easily hold the two tanks side by side, with the counter top actually being 6 feet. Once cut the countertop to the right holds the racks that go into the cure cabinet. Once cured the racks go onto the table to be wrapped or boxed. The other side to the left of the left window will be 3, 7 foot racks, to hold lye and all my raw products except the barrels of butters and oils...for awhile they are going to stay in husbands shop...eventually right out the door will be a deck and storage area to hold them. Leaving and 8 by 10 area that I really want to do up as displays, not just for sales of my own but to show buyers what my setups look like in their stores...that is going to be the part I have to have help on, turning my husbands rusticness into shabby sheek!

Betty, I have always cured my soaps all together, even soaps sharing the same rack, although the smell of several hundred bars curing at the same time can be overwhelming and why this cabinet (unlike the closet in the house) will have a vent fan, it never effects each bars scent.

Thanks everyone! Vicki


----------

